# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  टॉप 10 रेपो  धारक सदस्य

## Chandrshekhar

नमस्कार मित्रो , अधिकतर फोरम के धुरंधर सदस्यो ने ये माना है की रेपो उनकी काम का इनाम है, तो लीजिये पेश है फोरम पे टॉप 10 रेपो  पॉइंट प्राप्त सदस्यो की सूची .....अपडेट भी मिलता रहेगा आपको

----------


## Chandrshekhar

पहले नंबर पे है Mr.alone वरिष्ठ सदस्य इनके रेपो दोनों फोरम पुरानी ओर नयी  दोनों को मिलाके है ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

दूसरे नंबर पे है Anu Oberoi ताम्र सदस्य इनके रेपो दोनों फोरम पुरानी ओर नयी दोनों को मिलाके है ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

तीसरे  नंबर पे है draculla नियामक इनके रेपो दोनों फोरम पुरानी ओर नयी दोनों को मिलाके है ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

चोथे नंबर पे है jeet6162 नवागत इस फोरम पे इनकी एक भी पोस्ट नहीं है, लगता है सारे रेपों इनको पुरानी फोरम पे ही मिले है ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

पांचवे नंबर पे है jalwa नियामक,  इनके रेपो दोनों फोरम पुरानी ओर नयी दोनों को मिलाके है ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

छठे नंबर पे है palak_baroda विशिष्ट सदस्य, इनके रेपो दोनों फोरम पुरानी ओर नयी दोनों को मिलाके है ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सातवे नंबर पे है jaileo सदस्य, इनके रेपो दोनों फोरम पुरानी ओर नयी दोनों को मिलाके है ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आठवे नंबर पे है fullmoon चित्रपट विशेषज्ञ, इनके रेपो दोनों फोरम पुरानी ओर नयी दोनों को मिलाके है ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

नोवें नंबर पे है Chandrshekhar कास्य सदस्य, ये टॉप 10 मैं सामील पहले सदस्य है , जिनकी रेपों सिर्फ नयी फोरम की है,

----------


## Chandrshekhar

दशमे नंबर पे है Krish13कृषि विशेषज्ञ, इनके रेपो दोनों फोरम पुरानी ओर नयी दोनों को मिलाके है ॥

----------


## Neo...

मस्त है ................... वैसे यह किया कैसे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मस्त है ................... वैसे यह किया कैसे


फोरम मैं ये जानकारी सभी के लिए है, बस आवसयकता है जानकारी जुटाने की ललक की ॥ धन्यवाद ॥

----------


## Neo...

> फोरम मैं ये जानकारी सभी के लिए है, बस आवसयकता है जानकारी जुटाने की ललक की ॥ धन्यवाद ॥


ललक की बात तो सही है पर source तो पता चले

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> ललक की बात तो सही है पर source तो पता चले


मित्र, source सभी 90000 सदस्यो के लिये प्रशासको ने फोरम के पहले पन्ने पे ही डाला हुआ है, कोशिस करके खोज ले, जिनकी नहीं मिलती वो यहाँ देख ले ॥

----------


## 0681

> मित्र, source सभी 90000 सदस्यो के लिये प्रशासको ने फोरम के पहले पन्ने पे ही डाला हुआ है, कोशिस करके खोज ले, जिनकी नहीं मिलती वो यहाँ देख ले ॥


अच्छा काम कर रहे हो चाँद भाई,मेरी तरफ से आप रेपो सवीकार करे

----------


## Neo...

> मित्र, source सभी 90000 सदस्यो के लिये प्रशासको ने फोरम के पहले पन्ने पे ही डाला हुआ है, कोशिस करके खोज ले, जिनकी नहीं मिलती वो यहाँ देख ले ॥


मान गए गुरु  हमसे तेज निकले मेने तो सोचा था की किसी को इसका पता नही 

अच्छा अब टॉप पोस्ट भी बता दो

----------


## avf000034

> मित्र, source सभी 90000 सदस्यो के लिये प्रशासको ने फोरम के पहले पन्ने पे ही डाला हुआ है, कोशिस करके खोज ले, जिनकी नहीं मिलती वो यहाँ देख ले ॥





> मान गए गुरु  हमसे तेज निकले मेने तो सोचा था की किसी को इसका पता नही 
> 
> अच्छा अब टॉप पोस्ट भी बता दो


अरे सभी गुरु हमें भी कुछ बता दीजिये |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> अच्छा काम कर रहे हो चाँद भाई,मेरी तरफ से आप रेपो सवीकार करे


धन्यवाद जी 




> मान गए गुरु  हमसे तेज निकले मेने तो सोचा था की किसी को इसका पता नही 
> 
> अच्छा अब टॉप पोस्ट भी बता दो


फिर कभी दूसरे सूत्र मैं 




> अरे सभी गुरु हमें भी कुछ बता दीजिये |


यार सूत्र ही बना दिया सुरू से देख लो जी

----------


## Devil khan

दोस्तों जिनके नाम टॉप तें मैं है उनसे अनुरोध है वो कृपया अपने पोइंट्स बताए ताकि सदस्यों (नवागातो )की इसकी जानकारी हों ..........

चाँद भाई एक और लाजवाब सूत्र के लिए आपको बधाई

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

चाँद भाई सूत्र का विषय समझ नही आया 
क्या ये सदस्यों की रेपो पावर बताता है ?

----------


## badboy123455

*मित्र किसी के अंको को भी तो बताते जेसे इसके रेपो देने पर 30 नुम्बर बढते हे ऊसके देने पर 50 नमबर बदते हे*

----------


## Krish13

चाँद भाई बहुत अच्छा कार्य कर रहे हो आप मेरी तरफ से ढेर सारी शुभकामनाएँ॥

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत ही शानदार सूत्र की स्थापना की है मित्र.............बधाई

----------


## draculla

चन्दन भाई मेरे विचार से इस सूचि में आप श्रवण जी और पुज्क्रेक जी का नाम डालना भूल गए है..

----------


## pareek76

> नोवें नंबर पे है Chandrshekhar कास्य सदस्य, ये टॉप 10 मैं सामील पहले सदस्य है , जिनकी रेपों सिर्फ नयी फोरम की है,


बधाई हो भाई .....................

----------


## dev b

शानदार सूत्र की स्थापना की है मित्र...........बधाई

----------


## MALLIKA

नए  और  ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र बनाने के लिए बधाई कबूल करे !
मित्र कृपया मुझ अज्ञानी को को भी थोडा ज्ञान दे दें  !

----------


## harry1

> नमस्कार मित्रो , अधिकतर फोरम के धुरंधर सदस्यो ने ये माना है की रेपो उनकी काम का इनाम है, तो लीजिये पेश है फोरम पे टॉप 10 रेपो  पॉइंट प्राप्त सदस्यो की सूची .....अपडेट भी मिलता रहेगा आपको


मित्र अच्छा काम किया है.... लेकिन फिर से देखिएगा.. आप इतनी पीछे तो नही हैं मेरे हिसाब से...
अनु जी के पॉइंट तो आपसे कम  हैं... फिर आप उनसे पीछे कैसे

----------


## badboy123455

> मित्र अच्छा काम किया है.... लेकिन फिर से देखिएगा.. आप इतनी पीछे तो नही हैं मेरे हिसाब से...
> अनु जी के पॉइंट तो आपसे कम  हैं... फिर आप उनसे पीछे कैसे




*ये सबसे पीछे ही हे 
पुराने सदस्य नम्बर १ से ८ तक हे*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> दोस्तों जिनके नाम टॉप तें मैं है उनसे अनुरोध है वो कृपया अपने पोइंट्स बताए ताकि सदस्यों (नवागातो )की इसकी जानकारी हों ..........
> 
> चाँद भाई एक और लाजवाब सूत्र के लिए आपको बधाई


*बिलकुल सही बात लिखी भाई आपने मैं 9 स्थान पे हूँ मेरे पॉइंट 5177 है , मैं किसी को रेपो दूंगा तो उसे सीधे 102 पॉइंट मिलेगे*

----------


## dev b

क्या बात है मित्र ...वाह ....अच्छा सूत्र

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चाँद भाई सूत्र का विषय समझ नही आया 
> क्या ये सदस्यों की रेपो पावर बताता है ?


भाई ये सूत्र का बिसय बिलकुल साफ है, सूत्र का नाम है  टॉप 10 रेपो धारक सदस्य, मतलब की लगभग 90000 सदस्यो मैं कोन ऐसे 10 सदस्य है , जिनके पास मिले रेपों पॉइंट सबसे ज्यादा है, ये जानकारी फोरम के मुख पेज पे सभी सदस्यो के लिये, प्रसासको के दुवारा दी जाती है ॥ अधिक जानकारी के लिये किसी नियामक , माफ कीजिएगा सबसे पावरफूल नियामक तो आप ही है, किसी परशास्क से संपर्क करे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *मित्र किसी के अंको को भी तो बताते जेसे इसके रेपो देने पर 30 नुम्बर बढते हे ऊसके देने पर 50 नमबर बदते हे*


मित्र अंक तो सदस्य ही बता सकते है , सेटिंग देख के किसी सदस्य को ये पावर नहीं है ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चन्दन भाई मेरे विचार से इस सूचि में आप श्रवण जी और पुज्क्रेक जी का नाम डालना भूल गए है..


भाई अभी ताजा जानकारी के अनुसार श्रवण जी  20 वे स्थान पे ओर पुज्क्रेक जी 30 वे स्थान पे है, धन्यवाद ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र अच्छा काम किया है.... लेकिन फिर से देखिएगा.. आप इतनी पीछे तो नही हैं मेरे हिसाब से...
> अनु जी के पॉइंट तो आपसे कम  हैं... फिर आप उनसे पीछे कैसे


अनु जी पोस्ट मैं मुझसे पीछे है , पर रेपो मैं काफी आगे , धन्यवाद जी

----------


## harry1

> भाई अभी ताजा जानकारी के अनुसार श्रवण जी  20 वे स्थान पे ओर पुज्क्रेक जी 30 वे स्थान पे है, धन्यवाद ॥


क्या बात है दोस्त... नई जानकारी दे दी आपने...
तो पूज भाई ३० वे स्थान पे हैं....  फिर तो अपना नंबर काफी दूर होगा..

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *में दूँगा तो पता नहीं कितने मिलेगे 
> इस बारे में BADBOY नहीं सोचता 
> ना ही  रेपो मांगता हे 
> देता जरुर हे 
> आपका BAD*


जी मित्र , मैं भी रेपो नहीं मांगता , अगर मांगता तो मुझे इतने मिलते की कोई टकराने वाला नहीं होता, मैं तो इस प्रणाली मैं सुधार ही चाहता हूँ

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> क्या बात है दोस्त... नई जानकारी दे दी आपने...
> तो पूज भाई ३० वे स्थान पे हैं....  फिर तो अपना नंबर काफी दूर होगा..


नहीं मित्र मैं इन सबसे काफी आगे आप सबके सहयोग से 9 वे स्थान पे हूँ ॥

----------


## vickky681

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र चंदर जी

----------


## Teach Guru

लगे रहो मित्र ................बहुत बढ़िया...........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> क्या बात है मित्र ...वाह ....अच्छा सूत्र





> बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र चंदर जी





> लगे रहो मित्र ................बहुत बढ़िया...........


उत्साहवर्ध्न के लिये धन्यवाद .....मित्रो

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चाँद भाई बहुत अच्छा कार्य कर रहे हो आप मेरी तरफ से ढेर सारी शुभकामनाएँ॥


धन्यवाद भाई .......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> बधाई हो भाई .....................


धन्यवाद मित्र जी .....

----------


## Krish13

> दशमे नंबर पे है Krish13कृषि विशेषज्ञ, इनके रेपो दोनों फोरम पुरानी ओर नयी दोनों को मिलाके है ॥


चाँद भाई आप तो सदस्योँ को रोज ही कुछ न कुछ नई जानकारी दे रहे हो इसके लिये आपके खुरापाती दिमाग को सलाम करता हूँ!
मै थोड़ा सा सुधार करना चाहूँगा
मुझे सभी रेपो नये फोरम से मिले है पुराने का इसमे एक भी नही है॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चाँद भाई आप तो सदस्योँ को रोज ही कुछ न कुछ नई जानकारी दे रहे हो इसके लिये आपके खुरापाती दिमाग को सलाम करता हूँ!
> मै थोड़ा सा सुधार करना चाहूँगा
> मुझे सभी रेपो नये फोरम से मिले है पुराने का इसमे एक भी नही है॥


ठीक है भाई , अब आप पहले मेम्बर हो जो की नयी फोरम की रेपो से लिस्ट मैं आए हो, मैं दूसरा, जानकारी के लिये धन्यवाद

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> भाई ये सूत्र का विषय  बिलकुल साफ है, सूत्र का नाम है  टॉप 10 रेपो धारक सदस्य, मतलब की लगभग 90000 सदस्यो मैं कोन ऐसे 10 सदस्य है , जिनके पास मिले रेपों पॉइंट सबसे ज्यादा है, ये जानकारी फोरम के मुख पेज पे सभी सदस्यो के लिये, प्रशासकों  के दुवारा दी जाती है ॥ अधिक जानकारी के लिये किसी नियामक , माफ कीजिएगा सबसे पावरफूल नियामक तो आप ही है, किसी प्रशासक  से संपर्क करे


जी मित्र जानकारी देने के लिए आपका आभार :clap:
पर आपकी दी  जानकारी भ्रमित कर रही  है :nono:
 और सबसे ज्यादा रेप पावर किसकी है, किसके रेपो देने पर कितने पॉइंट बढ़ेंगे , मेरे विचार से इसकी जानकारी सार्वजनिक  रूप से देना भी उचित नही है :cup:

जानकारी के लिए बताना चाहूँगा 
हमारे फोरम पर ऐसे सदस्य भी है जिनके रेपो देने पर काफी अधिक पॉइंट  प्राप्त होते हैं  जो रचनात्मक कार्यों  के परिणाम स्वरूप प्राप्त होते हैं


आशा है आप मेरी बात को सहज ही लेंगे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> जी मित्र जानकारी देने के लिए आपका आभार :clap:
> पर आपकी दी  जानकारी भ्रमित कर रही  है :nono:
>  और सबसे ज्यादा रेप पावर किसकी है, किसके रेपो देने पर कितने पॉइंट बढ़ेंगे , मेरे विचार से इसकी जानकारी सार्वजनिक  रूप से देना भी उचित नही है :cup:
> 
> जानकारी के लिए बताना चाहूँगा 
> हमारे फोरम पर ऐसे सदस्य भी है जिनके रेपो देने पर काफी अधिक पॉइंट  प्राप्त होते हैं  जो रचनात्मक कार्यों  के परिणाम स्वरूप प्राप्त होते हैं
> 
> 
> आशा है आप मेरी बात को सहज ही लेंगे


जी आपका भी धन्यवाद ॥

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र चंदर जी

----------


## fullmoon

*चाँद जी,

आपने इस सूत्र को बनाने के लिए काफी मेहनत की है,पर माफ़ी चाहूँगा की मेरे विचार इस सूत्र के बारे में सब सदस्यों से 
बिलकुल अलग हैं.

शायद आपको याद होगा की पाथ जी ने फोरम के सभी सदस्यों को समानता का अधिकार देने के लिए ही रेपो प्रणाली को बंद 
किया था.

ताकि किसी सदस्य के मन में हीन भावना ना आये. 

मगर एक बार फिर से ये सूत्र वही काम कर रहा है.

फोरम के १० सर्वश्रेष्ठ रेपो धारक बता कर एक बार फिर से सभी सदस्यों को दो भागों में बांटा जा रहा है.

इन १० लोगों की रेपो पॉवर सवाधिक है ये जान कर अब सदस्य क्या इन्ही सदस्यों के सूत्रों में ज्यादा REPLY नहीं दिया 

करेंगे क्योंकि इन्ही सदस्यों के रेपो देने से उनकी रेपो भी तेजी से बढ़ेगी.

अब तक तो सदस्य इसी में खुश थे की उनके नाम के नीचे सर्वाधिक 11 हरे बल्ब जल रहे हैं.

पर अब सभी येन केन प्रकरेण इस लिस्ट में नाम लाने के चक्कर में किस प्रकार से जोड़ तोड़ करेंगे,इसका अंदाजा लगाया जा 
सकता है.

रेपो पाने की एक अंधी दौड़ फिर से शुरू होगी और फिर से कोई नया विवाद उठेगा ,ये तो निश्चित है.

इसलिए मुझे तो इस लिस्ट का कोई औचित्य नज़र नहीं आता .

वैसे रेपो प्रणाली में पारदर्शिता  तभी आएगी जब हर सदस्य फोरम पर उस सदस्य की पोस्ट के नीचे ये लिख कर उसे रेपो दे की 
वो उसे रेपो क्यूँ दे रहा है.

ताकि लोग जान सकें की क्या वास्तव में वो सदस्य इतने रेपो पाने का हकदार है भी या फिर यहाँ सिर्फ दोस्ती निभाई जा रही 
है.

इसी से यहाँ गुटबाजी से ग्रसित रेपो प्रणाली को निकाला जा सकता है.*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *चाँद जी,
> 
> आपने इस सूत्र को बनाने के लिए काफी मेहनत की है,पर माफ़ी चाहूँगा की मेरे विचार इस सूत्र के बारे में सब सदस्यों से 
> बिलकुल अलग हैं.
> 
> शायद आपको याद होगा की पाथ जी ने फोरम के सभी सदस्यों को समानता का अधिकार देने के लिए ही रेपो प्रणाली को बंद 
> किया था.
> 
> ताकि किसी सदस्य के मन में हीन भावना ना आये. 
> ...


भाई फोरम के प्रथम पेज पे ये जानकारी सभी लगभग 90000 सदस्यो के लिये प्रशासको दुवारा ही दी जा रही है, जो इस जानकारी को खोज या देख पाने मैं असमर्थ है वे यहा देख ले, मैंने एक भी लाईन अपनी नहीं लिखी है, धन्यवाद

----------


## fullmoon

> भाई फोरम के प्रथम पेज पे ये जानकारी सभी लगभग 90000 सदस्यो के लिये प्रशासको दुवारा ही दी जा रही है, जो इस जानकारी को खोज या देख पाने मैं असमर्थ है वे यहा देख ले, मैंने एक भी लाईन अपनी नहीं लिखी है, धन्यवाद


*शायद आप समझे नहीं की मैं क्या कहना चाहता हूँ.

कोई बात  नहीं ,सूत्र चालू रखिये...*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अगर ये सूत्र नियमो के अनुकूल नहीं हो तो इसे हटा दिया जाय, धन्यवाद ॥

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> भाई फोरम के प्रथम पेज पे ये जानकारी सभी लगभग 90000 सदस्यो के लिये प्रशासको दुवारा ही दी जा रही है, जो इस जानकारी को खोज या देख पाने मैं असमर्थ है वे यहा देख ले, मैंने एक भी लाईन अपनी नहीं लिखी है, धन्यवाद


उक्त जानकारी आपको जहां से मिली है कृपया लिंक दीजिए ताकि मै उसका अवलोकन कर सकूं

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> *चाँद जी,
> 
> आपने इस सूत्र को बनाने के लिए काफी मेहनत की है,पर माफ़ी चाहूँगा की मेरे विचार इस सूत्र के बारे में सब सदस्यों से 
> बिलकुल अलग हैं.
> 
>  रेपो प्रणाली को निकाला जा सकता है.*


धन्यवाद फुलमून जी

----------


## Dark Rider

http://forum.hindivichar.com/memberlist.php

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> उक्त जानकारी आपको जहां से मिली है कृपया लिंक दीजिए ताकि मै उसका अवलोकन कर सकूं


लीजिये भाई लिंक ......सभी देख सकते है .......
http://forum.hindivichar.com/memberli...putation&pp=30

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> http://forum.hindivichar.com/memberlist.php


भाई आपकी लिंक केवल मेम्बर लिस्ट की है, रेपो की अलग है, धन्यवाद ॥

----------


## MALLIKA

मित्र चंद्रशेखर जी क्या मुझे आप वो लिंक दे सकते है जिससे रेपो धारक की रेपो पॉइंट्स पता लग सके !

----------


## badboy123455

> *बिलकुल सही बात लिखी भाई आपने मैं 9 स्थान पे हूँ मेरे पॉइंट 5177 है , मैं किसी को रेपो दूंगा तो उसे सीधे 102 पॉइंट मिलेगे*


*

ये में भी पता करना चाहू तो केसे करू की मेरे देने से कितने बदेगे*

----------


## MALLIKA

एक बात मैं और भी पूछना चाहती हूँ !
 मुझे जो भी रेपो मिले है !
उनमे कई रेपो ब्लैक रंग के है !
जिनके मिलने पर मुझे कोई भी पॉइंट्स नहीं मिलते है !
इसकी क्या वजह है ?
कोई मुझे बातएगा ?

----------


## MALLIKA

> *
> 
> ये में भी पता करना चाहू तो केसे करू की मेरे देने से कितने बदेगे*


मुझे भी जानना है !

----------


## badboy123455

> *शायद आप समझे नहीं की मैं क्या कहना चाहता हूँ.
> 
> कोई बात  नहीं ,सूत्र चालू रखिये...*



*मित्र आपने बिल्कुल सही कहा धन्यवाद इसके लिए*

----------


## Dark Rider

> भाई आपकी लिंक केवल मेम्बर लिस्ट की है, रेपो की अलग है, धन्यवाद ॥


थोडा दिमाग ओरो को भी लगाने दो भाई सब यही है |

प्रवष्टिया और रेपो दोनों

----------


## MALLIKA

> थोडा दिमाग ओरो को भी लगाने दो भाई सब यही है |
> 
> प्रवष्टिया और रेपो दोनों



मित्र मुझे मेरे सवाल का जवाब आप दे सकते है ?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> थोडा दिमाग ओरो को भी लगाने दो भाई सब यही है |
> 
> प्रवष्टिया और रेपो दोनों


जी भाई सही कहा ......

----------


## MALLIKA

> एक बात मैं और भी पूछना चाहती हूँ !
>  मुझे जो भी रेपो मिले है !
> उनमे कई रेपो ब्लैक रंग के है !
> जिनके मिलने पर मुझे कोई भी पॉइंट्स नहीं मिलते है !
> इसकी क्या वजह है ?
> कोई मुझे बातएगा ?



कमाल है !
क्या बात है ?
 मेरी बात का कोई भी जवाब नहीं देता है !:mepullhair:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> एक बात मैं और भी पूछना चाहती हूँ !
>  मुझे जो भी रेपो मिले है !
> उनमे कई रेपो ब्लैक रंग के है !
> जिनके मिलने पर मुझे कोई भी पॉइंट्स नहीं मिलते है !
> इसकी क्या वजह है ?
> कोई मुझे बातएगा ?


इन सावल के जवाब के लिये काफी पहले से सूत्र है , आपका जवाब सायद मोजूद है 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1156

रेपो के नियम संबन्धित जानकारी के लिये इस सूत्र पे जाये

----------


## MALLIKA

धन्यवाद मित्र !
मैं अज्ञानी यही ज्ञान पाना चाहती थी !

----------


## Chandrshekhar

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1156

 !!रेप्युटेशन के नियम!!  जिन सदस्यो को रेपुटेस्न के नियम की चर्चा  करनी है वे इस लिंक पाये जाये ॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *चाँद जी,
> 
> आपने इस सूत्र को बनाने के लिए काफी मेहनत की है,पर माफ़ी चाहूँगा की मेरे विचार इस सूत्र के बारे में सब सदस्यों से 
> बिलकुल अलग हैं.
> 
> शायद आपको याद होगा की पाथ जी ने फोरम के सभी सदस्यों को समानता का अधिकार देने के लिए ही रेपो प्रणाली को बंद 
> किया था.
> 
> ताकि किसी सदस्य के मन में हीन भावना ना आये. 
> ...


मैं फुल मून जी से पूरंत्या सहमत हूँ.
चंदत जी काकार्य सराहनीय होते हुए भी
कई सदस्यों के मन में हीन भावना ला देगा.
प्रशासकों ने यह जानकारी गुप्त रूप से दी थी आपने उजागर कर दी.
चंदर जी कृपया इसे अन्यथा न लें.
धन्यवाद.
 अनु.

----------


## harry1

> *चाँद जी,
> 
> आपने इस सूत्र को बनाने के लिए काफी मेहनत की है,पर माफ़ी चाहूँगा की मेरे विचार इस सूत्र के बारे में सब सदस्यों से 
> बिलकुल अलग हैं.
> 
> शायद आपको याद होगा की पाथ जी ने फोरम के सभी सदस्यों को समानता का अधिकार देने के लिए ही रेपो प्रणाली को बंद 
> किया था.
> 
> ताकि किसी सदस्य के मन में हीन भावना ना आये. 
> ...





*मित्र जो लिंक आपने दिया है... उसमे किसके कितने रेपो++ हैं, ये तो बताया ही नही गया है...
देखके भी कुछ अच्छे से समझ नही आया,,,,, क्यूँ किसके कितने रेपो++ हैं ये तो बताया ही नही है....
वैसे आपका काम सराहनीय है..... धन्यवाद आपको.......

लेकिन मैं फुल्ल्मून जी से भी सहमत हूँ...
पहले खुद प्रबंधन इसे बंद करता है और खुद अब ये सब....
ऐसा क्यूँ.... ऐसा नही होना चाहिए... जो फुल्ल्मून जी ने कहा वो सब सत्य कहा ..
*

----------


## Krish13

इस सूत्र पर आने वाले सदस्योँ के मत दो तरह के है कुछ का मानना है ये सूत्र अच्छा है और कुछ का कहना है इस सूत्र का उद्देश्य ठीक नही है
मै  प्रशासक जी से अनुरोध करता हूँ वे अपने विचार यहाँ रखे और ये स्पष्ट करेँ कि ये सूत्र चलना चाहिये या बंद होना चाहिये॥

----------


## shakti36

> मैं फुल मून जी से पूरंत्या सहमत हूँ.
> चंदत जी काकार्य सराहनीय होते हुए भी
> कई सदस्यों के मन में हीन भावना ला देगा.
> प्रशासकों ने यह जानकारी गुप्त रूप से दी थी आपने उजागर कर दी.
> चंदर जी कृपया इसे अन्यथा न लें.
> धन्यवाद.
>  अनु.



फुल्मुं जी तथा आप के कथन से मैं भी सहमत हूँ ...वर्ना विरोध तथा हीन भाव पैदा होगा हर एक सदस्य में

----------


## Rated R

मेरे ख्याल से आप सभी एक ऐसे सदस्य को भूल रहे जो शायद इस लिस्ट में नंबर एक या दो की पायदान पर होता वो है :-

Hamsafar ( POLICEBIKE)

----------


## shakti36

> मेरे ख्याल से आप सभी एक ऐसे सदस्य को भूल रहे जो शायद इस लिस्ट में नंबर एक या दो की पायदान पर होता वो है :-
> 
> Hamsafar ( POLICEBIKE)



हा हा हा सही कह रहे है आप हमसफ़र भाई जी 
बीती ताहि बिसारिये आगे की सुध लेंही

----------


## badboy123455

> इस सूत्र पर आने वाले सदस्योँ के मत दो तरह के है कुछ का मानना है ये सूत्र अच्छा है और कुछ का कहना है इस सूत्र का उद्देश्य ठीक नही है
> मै  प्रशासक जी से अनुरोध करता हूँ वे अपने विचार यहाँ रखे और ये स्पष्ट करेँ कि ये सूत्र चलना चाहिये या बंद होना चाहिये॥



बंद होना चाहिए.........

----------


## badboy123455

> मेरे ख्याल से आप सभी एक ऐसे सदस्य को भूल रहे जो शायद इस लिस्ट में नंबर एक या दो की पायदान पर होता वो है :-
> 
> Hamsafar ( POLICEBIKE)





वो होता तो कुछ नहीं होता 
नयी फोरम पर वो नह हे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मैं फुल मून जी से पूरंत्या सहमत हूँ.
> चंदत जी काकार्य सराहनीय होते हुए भी
> कई सदस्यों के मन में हीन भावना ला देगा.
> प्रशासकों ने यह जानकारी गुप्त रूप से दी थी आपने उजागर कर दी.
> चंदर जी कृपया इसे अन्यथा न लें.
> धन्यवाद.
>  अनु.



मित्र गुप्त रूप से कोई जानकारी नहीं है, बस आप लोग देख नहीं पाये ,तो गुप्त हो गयी, अरे पहले ही पेज पे स्टार्टिंग मैं ही है , ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> इस सूत्र पर आने वाले सदस्योँ के मत दो तरह के है कुछ का मानना है ये सूत्र अच्छा है और कुछ का कहना है इस सूत्र का उद्देश्य ठीक नही है
> मै  प्रशासक जी से अनुरोध करता हूँ वे अपने विचार यहाँ रखे और ये स्पष्ट करेँ कि ये सूत्र चलना चाहिये या बंद होना चाहिये॥





> बंद होना चाहिए.........


भाई जी प्रश्न परशास्क जी के लिये है सदस्यो के लिये नहीं, धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मैं फुल मून जी से पूरंत्या सहमत हूँ.
> चंदत जी काकार्य सराहनीय होते हुए भी
> कई सदस्यों के मन में हीन भावना ला देगा.
> प्रशासकों ने यह जानकारी गुप्त रूप से दी थी आपने उजागर कर दी.
> चंदर जी कृपया इसे अन्यथा न लें.
> धन्यवाद.
>  अनु.


मित्र रेपो के बारे मैं आपके विचार हमेशा बदलते  रहते है , देखे अगर आप नहीं मानेगी तो लिंक भी खोज के दे दूंगा 

1)  आपने चोपाल पे घोषणा की नियामको से की मेरे सारे रेपों मिटा दिये जाये ?
2)  चोपाल पे बताया की परशासको से आपने रेपो  एक दिन मैं जो नियम है उससे ज्यादा  सदस्यो को आप दे सके , इसका अनुरोध किया है ?
3) बहुत सारी पोस्ट आपकी चोपाल पे एसी है जिसमे रेपों लें दें की बात की है?

अगर किसी को सूत्र से आप्प्ती है तो वे सिकायत करे , यहा फालतू का विवाद ना करे , मैंने सूत्र मैं लिख दिया है की अगर ये सूत्र नियानुसार नहीं है तो इसे मिटा दिया जाय ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सभी मित्रो से अनुरोध है की सूत्र का बिषय है टॉप 10 रेपो धारक सदस्य  , निवेदन है की इसी पे अपने  विचार रखे , सूत्र से हटके 
पोस्ट ना करे, विवाद ना करे, धन्यवाद ॥

----------

